# Local Chinchales



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello gang,

I just wanted to find out how many of you had access to locally handmade cigars in your area?

It's kinda nice to be able to walk into a local store and pick up a freshly rolled stick right off the table. Luckily for me, I live in an area that offers several such "chinchales" to choose from.

Manhattan alone has several that were featured in CA a few months back.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Archives/CA_Show_Article/0,2322,1573,00.html

I've tried the La Rosa Cubanas and they're pretty good. I wouldn't say it blew me away and left me licking my chops, but it was a decent smoke at a more than decent price.

http://larosacubanacigars.com/index.html

The next town over also has it's own hand-rolled product which again, is pretty good. I wouldn't mind having them every now and then.

http://www.hobokencigars.com/

These are links to the others shops mentioned. I haven't tried them all yet but I plan to ...

http://www.tainocigars.com
http://www.pbcuban.com
http://www.reservadominicana.com

WHICH BRINGS ME TO THE POINT OF THIS POST ...

I want to share some of my local goods with the fine folks here. Now please keep in mind that these are by no means equal to your Havana dreams ... they are instead good, solid sticks that I'd like for you guys to experience. CA rated the NY products thusly:

Reserva Dominicana Don Luis 89
PB Cuban Robusto 87
La Rosa Cubana Double Corona 86

HOWEVER ... I'd like you to EARN them. :r Nothing too hard. In fact I'll start:

*Club Stogie Forums
Home to Lowland Gorillas
Brothers of the Leaf*

Get the gist of the exercise? I want you to come up with Haikus that celebrate something to do with cigars or the lovely people of this forum. Nothing mean or x-rated. I want it to be fun. After all, these aren't exactly Cohibas I'm giving away. 

The submission period will end next Thursday March 10 @ 11:59pm.

1st Prize gets a few sticks from as many of the shops as I can visit.
2nd Prize gets a 5 pack sampler
3rd Prize gets 3 sticks from Hoboken cigars

OK all you poets out there ... GO!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh tasty Cubans
why must you be so tempting
does Fidel know love?


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Sounds fun lets see what my drunk ash can come up with.

Welcome to the Jungle!

Smoke'em if you got'em

For the love of the Leaf

Smooth smoke and long ash.

May the leaf be with you.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

MM2(SW)S said:


> Sounds fun lets see what my drunk ash can come up with.


MM2(SW)S ... you get a mulligan on this try. So please re-submit. 

Just to clarify, the submission has to be a Haiku.

To further clarify, a Haiku is traditional Japanese form of poetry consisting of three lines. The first line in the Haiku must be only 5 syllables long. The second line must be 7 syllables long. Followed by the third line of 5 syllables once again.

Now get you Haiku pants on and give it another go!


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> MM2(SW)S ... you get a mulligan on this try. So please re-submit.
> 
> Just to clarify, the submission has to be a Haiku.
> 
> ...


I guess I didn't drink enough Or I would have cought that  Thanks for the mulligan.

Slippery Slope
So slick and so steep
So wet, so deep.

IS this right now, my buzz is fadding from all this thinking. I must drink some more.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

MM2(SW)S said:


> IS this right now, my buzz is fadding from all this thinking. I must drink some more.


ALMOST there! :r

Maybe you should sleep this one off and try again tomorrow morning. But when you wake up ...

5 syllables
7 syllables
5 syllables

Good luck everyone!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

My Maduro Love
From The Sweet Havana Shore
Return To Me Now


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> ALMOST there! :r
> 
> Maybe you should sleep this one off and try again tomorrow morning. But when you wake up ...
> 
> ...


Slip-per-y Slo-pe (5)
So-slic-k an-d so steep (7)
So -wet, so dee-p. (5)

Damn when you say it with slurred speech it sounds purrty.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

My Credit Card hates
Is it Money or the Leaf
CS made me poor


----------



## Arleban (Oct 13, 2004)

Don't cry, little 'gars
The death of winter shall come 
Your long sleep will end.

Light up, hairy friends
Jungle smoke is much too thin
Those stogies must burn

CIGma_chi is cool
Yes, this is a suck-up poem
Long live CIGma_chi!  

Rain soaks the outside
Stogie pleasure needs to wait
Another day then.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Chinchales are good
I want to smoke one today
Send five to me now

Haiku is a pain
Counting syllables again
Worth it if I win

My head is hurting
Anything for good cigars
I sure am a slut


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Click on my lighter
Toast and light my stogie's foot
Puff, smile and relax

Slope, two syllables?
I don't know what Haikus are
Pain in the neck, what?


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

I tried Amigo! but with my broken Spanish and limited English mixing it with a
Haiku Poetry style, Mon I'll just enjoy my self reading all the posts from this thread.   :w 

Salud!


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

My Haiku,

Leaves of golden hue
Rolled between virginal thighs
Gods bounty delight

Took a little poetic license with the construction technique,but what the 
hell... Frank B


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Hot, naked Salma
Her ample bossom heaving
How 'bout a cigar?


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

Just a newbie here
Wife see's me counting and thinks
This man I should fear.


BOTLs rule
But not in public places
So? Smoke by the pool!


My fingers are sore
I will stop this foolishness
Embarrassed no more...


I know I won't win
I'll just light this Habano
How could this be sin?


There's the bell - time for lunch, see y'all after school... :hn


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Partagas, Hoyo
Cohiba, H. Upmann 
I love all you guys

(pronounce H properly of course)


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

San Diego herf
Silverbacks visit and talk
Most generous friends

:SM 

Learning 'bout cigars
Club Stogie's knowledged writers
Generosity


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

True story ... I actually did a spit take with my soda upon reading some of these. So now my keyboard is a little gummed up. :r 

You folks are a TALENTED bunch!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> I tried Amigo! but with my broken Spanish and limited English mixing it with a
> Haiku Poetry style, Mon I'll just enjoy my self reading all the posts from this thread.   :w
> 
> Salud!


Pinoyman,

You can always try submitting in Tagalog.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> True story ... I actually did a spit take with my soda upon reading some of these. So now my keyboard is a little gummed up. :r
> 
> You folks are a TALENTED bunch!


Cig ma chi drink pop
Spits out nose on the keyboard
sticky sticky mess


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok here I go:

A contest for gars?
I must write fast and pretty?
my brain cannot do!

 another one:

My love for cigars
Is killing my wallet
I must work overtime!  LMAOL What ya'll think?


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Dang near swallowed my dip on this thread!

You my leaf wrapped stick
What treasure you bring to me
The solitude mine

or

You guys are funny
You help me spend money
And my wife lets me

and finally

Lame-o tries to count
out loud with his fingers here
I'm stopping this now


Scott"Anjin-san"M


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

smokin a stogie 
on to the slippery slope
bombed by my brothers

or

smokin a cuban
share with my gorilla pals
enjoy a good one


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

No, wait...I'm ona roll, (that's a sushi joke, btw)


I cut off one end
Set the other end afire
You think it's phallic?

Scott"stillcountingonhisfingers"M


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

you guys are great LMAOL


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

humidors for me
keeps my smokes ready to stoke
need another one


a little subliminal one for floydp...

my wife is the best
she buys me smokes and shares too
I'll do the laundry

change the last line..

I'll do the dishes

again...

I'll sweep and mop too

again....

vacuum all the rugs

again...

dust the furniture

again... 

cook the dinner too

again..

anything for smokes... LOL

Think it might work?


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

oh why did i read
a thread about local chinchales
now counting fingers

thats for you Scott

just came to me

I-H-T and I
are elitists send TXMatt
to come and feed us

LOL....j/k Matt


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> humidors for me
> keeps my smokes ready to stoke
> need another one
> 
> ...


 :r MAO....very nice Anita LOL...you kill me. i'm sure Frank is cleaning as I type....oh crap, which reminds me I have laundry to do...Thanks for the reminder


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

soft smelling smoke slips
silently through the nights veil
all that is heard: crickets


the sharp click of flint
the bright warming lighters glow
one puff and heaven


stike the match quickly
apply the flame evenly
puff the 'gar gently


The spainard cedar
The full tobacco leaf smell
Time to close the lid


Slow sipping whiskey
Quietly enjoy enjoy cigars
You know this is life


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

There is some seriously great stuff here gang! 

And honestly, you have produced some deep, full-on belly laughs with some of these submissions! Just awesome! It's gonna be hard picking the winners. But please keep them coming!

For some reason, the image of all of you counting on your fingers to come up with a haiku about cigars cracks me up!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

CIGma_Chi said:


> There is some seriously great stuff here gang!
> 
> And honestly, you have produced some deep, full-on belly laughs with some of these submissions! Just awesome! It's gonna be hard picking the winners. But please keep them coming!
> 
> For some reason, the image of all of you counting on your fingers to come up with a haiku about cigars cracks me up!


yeah i was counting alright.....was never really good at them in school, nothings really changed since then LOL


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Cigarbid - Satan!
But I can't stop now, you know
I get such good deals

Einstein the cat
Sat on top of cohibas 
That cat has great taste



Oh my God!, I said
When I open box from MO
Bomb, I tell you, bomb!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> For some reason, the image of all of you counting on your fingers to come up with a haiku about cigars cracks me up!


O-K, I can't rhyme
I have to count with my hand
Sometimes, I count right


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Count on our digits
Don't get stuck on the third one
That would insult you


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

If cubans are best
Then why are we pining for
Fresh from the Hood?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

True works of genius
From this forum's fertile minds
I've laughed heartily

(Obviously I'm not eligible for the prize, but DaKlug's last submission was a knee slapper!)


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

We all want to try
Here comes the hook line
To beat the band Cigma Chi


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A newbie indeed
Seeking cigar wisdom from
His new jungle pals

Maturing primate
Devouring each new post
Like a banana 

Hey not too shabby
For a Club Stogie rookie
Who was up all night


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

The mailman is scared
Bombs are flying here and there
Big boxes arrive


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Sweet tobacco leaf
Object of our affection
Grey wisps of freedom


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I have found cigars
Tend to make your Visa card
Choke, month after month

Freud, Churchill and Faust
Smoked cigars much more than most
They were very smart


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Lowland Gorillas
Domesticated? We smoke.
They don't in the wild...

Cigar smoking newb
Tries to write haiku poems 
To get free cigars

So many Haiku lines
I am now using my toes
Ran out of fingers

Thanks to this here thread
I'm now thinking in Haiku
Why did I read this...



Scott"575"M


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Smoked gift from a friend
Miss him today
Miss him tomorrow


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Fruit of the island
Sweet to the tongue
Sweeter to the mind


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

It amazes me
The things we do for cigars
"Tobacco Fever"

Some subtle flavors
Madagascar Vanilla?
No snobs allowed here.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Fruit of the island
Bloom on the leaf
Blossom with the fire


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Me don't know Haiku
Me want cigar
Me artsy fartsy


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Because of cigars
My Visa and Master Card
Are on life support

Did Mr. Shakespeare know
Romeo and Julieta
Would burn so sweetly?

Lonely is the night
The humidor has run dry
How will I survive?

How far must I swim
Island South of Miami
Holds my every key

The leaf is so sweet
It has the power to bring
A tear to my eye

I beg your _Padron_ 
But is that a Cohiba
In your front pocket 
(_or are you just happy to see me??)_


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I sit on my chair
Nose is cold, my ass is bare
Nude herfers unite

"Hello there", she said
"Your laguito number three
Looks quite underfilled"

Shamed, I hide my face
"Not your weenie, you big dope
Its your Joyita"

She is right, I see
I squeeze my stick, it feels soft
Bad Montecristo

Unexpectedly
My ash falls down my front, OUCH!
No more nude herfin


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> ...
> 
> Unexpectedly
> My ash falls down my front, OUCH!
> No more nude herfin


Brilliance, just brilliance
You handle haiku deftly
Are you Japanese?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

We are Aqua Teens
Homy's say ho Girlies scream
Master Smoke really!



Igignot and Err
High class in latest 2-D
Who knew Gorillas



:ms NCRM


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

What's a syllable?
How many are in this line?
Did I win a smoke?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Brilliance, just brilliance
> You handle haiku deftly
> Are you Japanese?


What a good question
Its just because I stayed in
a Holiday Inn


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Five days still to go
Will there be a winner here?
Do you truly win?

Local smokes are nice
Can they truly measure up?
Far cry from Cuban ....

Hopefully you smiled.
Counting out your syllables.
That was the real goal.


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

Thick smoke draws inward
Handmade perfection realized
Everything is right


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

As I sit smoking
Morning sun burning brightly
As does my cigar


The movie was wrong
Gorillas were not in mist
But in a clouds of smoke


Lighters banned on planes
I fly the damn thing around
Why can't I bring mine?



I open lid to choose
Who will meet their demise now
You, my friend, will burn


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

The jungle flourished
Wisdom from both new and old
All teachers and friends


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

summerkc said:


> The movie was wrong
> Gorillas were not in mist
> But in a clouds of smoke


Make that:

The movie was wrong
Gorillas were not in mist
But in clouds of smoke

I guess that is what I get for writting these things at 3:30 in the morning.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Mad Bombers Galore
Freshly Rolled Cubans In Store
Welcome to Heaven


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I think I may need
To restock my humidors
With some nice Padrons

'Why Padrons', you ask
'There are so many cigars
For you to choose from'

'Real simple', I say
'Nineteen sixty-fours are great'
'Nat or maduro'

The only problem
Is to find some online source
that have them in stock

So PM me, friends
If you know of a good source
for some Nat principes


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

How to get brothers
to come and play some baseball
let's have a good league

get over to yahoo
and join the club stogie league
for some good ole fun

is there anyone here
that likes the competition
I bet the lady wins

heeheehee... a little bit of advertising and challenge if you will.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I happen to win
Some nice Havana cigars
Cigma Chi will be smokin


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I happen to win
> Some nice Havana cigars
> Cigma Chi will be smokin


Egads, my good man
Is this bribery I see?
You in politics?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I happen to win
> Some nice Havana cigars
> Cigma Chi will be smokin


Havana's sweet call
Oh, the moral dilemma!
I must remain strong.

:r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Havana's sweet call
> Oh, the moral dilemma!
> I must remain strong.
> 
> :r


If Kulgsie wins this
I'm sure he will send you some
Glass box cohibas


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Winter soon will pass
57th street bustle
All smoke is quiet

maybe too traditional/abstract?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I happen to win
> Some nice Havana cigars
> Cigma Chi will be smokin


*CHEATER!!! * :tg


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Three days still remain
Decisions will be made soon
Smoke shall be shared, friends.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

no-one is posting 
on this chinchales forum
maybe I will win

then I can really 
stick my tongue out at DaKlugs
his bribe didn't work

heeheehee


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I smoked a cigar
Double ligero chisel
It kicked my ass good


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Tried PB Cigars
They're magic'lly delicious
Might keep them myself

(I kid of course ... they're ready to make their way to the lucky winners)


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> no-one is posting
> on this chinchales forum
> maybe I will win
> 
> ...


Gonna Bomb Floyd Soon
The Mrs will be workin from
A list in our dreams


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

Salute PDS,
His work helps our hobby grow,
All members should bow.

```````````````````````
(I'm just going for the obvious humble/gratuity points!)


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

kscotty said:


> Salute PDS,
> His work helps our hobby grow,
> All members should bow.
> 
> ...


Great point and well made
PDS should be honored
Does he read this thread?

:r


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Only two days left
Haiku counting drives me nuts
Soon it will be done


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Day and a half left
The end can't come soon enough
Time to end this farce

:r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Haiku 'gar review
This is just ridiculous
Haiku eats my brain

I open the lid
I see the cigars inside
I pick the short one

Its a mareva
The wrapper is oh so dark
It smells delicious

Radar sent me it
To do a review blinded
What could this 'gar be?

I think marevas
Upmann 4? Panza non plus?
I don't know these gars

The taste is just great
Smooth twang, great burn ... just so nice
So sad when it ends

I have just one more
To smoke and try to I.D.
Wish me luck on this


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Gonna Bomb Floyd Soon
> The Mrs will be workin from
> A list in our dreams


I'd better be careful
and take good care of my spouse
so he'll share his wealth

wonder what he'll do
after all the work he did 
to earn one of mine

I should have been nice
and just shared my smokes with him
and not took pictures

I'm sure it's his turn
to make me pay for my deeds
I hope he's nicer


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I should have been nice
> and just shared my smokes with him
> and not took pictures


Did I miss these photograhic ode's to one man's quest for cigars?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

radar said:


> Did I miss these photograhic ode's to one man's quest for cigars?


 :r Not yet, hopefully we'll get them all posted tonight.. geeesh.. at first I thought you said pornagraphic and I was going to have to have a talk with my dear floydp!!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Ms. Floydp said:


> :r at first I thought you said pornagraphic and I was going to have to have a talk with my dear floydp!!


Always an acceptable alternatine!

:r MAO


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Only ONE day left
I THINK I have my winners
But there's still some time


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Howdy fellow apes, a Bourbon fueled haiku,

Smoke and George Dickel
In the wee hours of morning
Crystal clarity

Frank B


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

He rushes to get
One more Haiku poem in
That's about cigars.


Scott"andI'mspent"M


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Links, top right of page
Point you in the direction
That you need to go


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

How many more can
We fill this thread here up with?
Monosyllabic.



Scott"OK,NOWI'mspent"M


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

this habit costs big
instead of the range rover
i prefer the bus


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

My brain is now mush
Overdosed with the Haikus
Cigars will fix that


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

have you seen the pics
that have been posted of Frank
what does he deserve

for all the work done
the house is **** and span now
cuban gars for you

should DaKlugs send any
no pictures will be allowed
I will work your list

believe that I did
complete the entire list
for some of his gars

he won't lie for me
after what he had to do
for some of my gars!

you guys can't help him
make up the short list for me
you did not help me!! :tg 

LOL... gee this is pretty fun!!


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Club Stogie Forums
Home to Lowland Gorillas
Brothers of the Leaf
I roamed for years in there shadows
Learning the joy they shared together
So, finally I decided to join 
With all the crazy sisters & brothers,
But my wife say's I'm crazy
Because I set and smoke like I'm lazy
But she will never know the joy
Of burning the leaf together. 

Thank you-thank you, very very much, P-Town has now left the forums


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> have you seen the pics
> that have been posted of Frank
> what does he deserve
> 
> ...


Floyd is a lucky man
She loves the rolled leaf
Has joy in her heart and mind


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

my beautiful leaf
rolled ever well for savoring
long ashes white smoke


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

long leaf for filling
you make my mind feel so warm
I'm longing for more


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

oh leaf of the gods
we burn you to feel closer
heavenly smoke rise


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

ashes like white snow
dangle from my fine cigar
burn forever beau


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

smoke rings dance about
sweet aroma fills the air
circles of rapture


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Midnight draws so close
Jungle has become quiet
Ashtray almost full


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

And THAT is now that
Thank you friends for all your words
Winners posted soon


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

OKAY FOLKS ... (insert drum roll here)

First off, let me say that this was a great deal of fun for me, and hopefully for all of you as well. I had no grand plans with this little contest other than to introduce some local smokes to you fine people. Honestly, I did not think it would get the response that it did. After all, these are not the most complex of smokes. Good, yes ... some of them VERY good, but I'll leave that to you winners to judge.

As for the winners, it was very, VERY hard to choose amongst so many great entries. If I could, I would send some smokes to all of you just for participating. However, since my name is NOT Richie Rich, I have had to settle for awarding prizes to the following:

FIRST PRIZE (2 cigars each from La Rosa Cubana, Taino Cigars, PB Cuban Cigars and Hoboken Cigars featuring a double-wrapped torpedo from Taino)

For his haunting, plaintive cry for a lost love:
ICEHOG3
My Maduro Love
From The Sweet Havana Shore
Return To Me Now

SECOND PRIZE (1 cigar each from La Rosa Cubana, Taino Cigars and Hoboken Cigars and 2 from PB Cuban featuring a knotted Corojo wrapper from Hoboken Cigars)

For the fully compliant and cohesive haiku narrative:
SEANGAR
I sit on my chair
Nose is cold, my ass is bare
Nude herfers unite

"Hello there", she said
"Your laguito number three
Looks quite underfilled"

Shamed, I hide my face
"Not your weenie, you big dope
Its your Joyita"

She is right, I see
I squeeze my stick, it feels soft
Bad Montecristo

Unexpectedly
My ash falls down my front, OUCH!
No more nude herfin

THIRD PRIZE (1 each from La Rosa Cubana, Taino and Hoboken featuring a Flor de Carolina Robusto from Taino)

For a familiar feeling we've all shared:
JUSTAYOUNGMC
soft smelling smoke slips
silently through the nights veil
all that is heard: crickets

THIRD PRIZE (1 from Taino and 2 from PB Cuban featuring PBs 62 gauge Bravo #3)

For a warm tribute to our forum:
SUMMERKC
The jungle flourished
Wisdom from both new and old
All teachers and friends

THIRD PRIZE (1 La Rosa Cubana, 2 PB Cubans featuring PBs Bravo Double Wrap)

For the most clear-headed challenge to the contest and his brazen attempt at bribery:
DA KLUGS
If cubans are best
Then why are we pining for
Fresh from the Hood?

THIRD PRIZE (1 La Rosa Cubana and 2 PBs featuring PBs Old Style)

For a huge push at the end and for this soothing image:
ALTBIER
smoke rings dance about
sweet aroma fills the air
circles of rapture

THIRD PRIZE (1 each from La Rosa, PB and Hoboken featuring Hoboken's baseball bat cigar)

For being the only SOTL to jump in and for this solitary reaction line which I hope was heartfelt:
MSFLOYDP
LOL... gee this is pretty fun!!

If you're wondering why there are so many third prizes when I originally had intended on one ... for some reason I can't count if it's not in haiku. 

Thank you one and all for such a good time and I truly wish I could send out packages to everyone who entered. Maybe another time ... if you crave that punishment again.

For now, all you winners, PM Me your addresses if I don't already have them and I'll send these out to you. My only request is this ...

Smoke them and post an honest review here, good or bad. I enjoy supporting my local merchants and I'd like to pass off knowledgeable reviews when I can get them and what better place than from you wonderful gorillas. 

Thanks again everyone! I'm haiku'ed out. 

JMV


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Good job and a lot of fun reading!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Fun contest, Cigma
Never thought Haiku was fun
Now I know better


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

CIGma_Chi said:


> For a warm tribute to our forum:
> SUMMERKC
> The jungle flourished
> Wisdom from both new and old
> ...


Wow, thanks! This was probably one of my favorite contests we have had here on clubstogie, it wasn't just guessing some random thing, you had to put thought in to it (at least most of us did  ).


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

That was fun for coming in at the eleventh hour!

thanks for such a great contest!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey all you winners, I need your addresses! 

ICEHOG3
JUSTAYOUNGMC
DA KLUGS

Some prizes have already gone out!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Congrats to all three winners. Fun thread.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks Cigma_Chi, it was a lot of fun!! Congrats to the rest of the winners!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

radar said:


> Congrats to all three winners. Fun thread.


Just to clarify, there were actually SEVEN winners ... I just need them all to PM me with their addresses.  I've already sent some packages out and the rest will go as soon as they send their info! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Just to clarify, there were actually SEVEN winners ... I just need them all to PM me with their addresses.  I've already sent some packages out and the rest will go as soon as they send their info! Thanks again everyone!


ONCE AGAIN IN ORDER:

1st Prize: Icehog3 (prize sent)
2nd Prize: SeanGAR (prize sent)
3rd Prize: JustayoungMC (WAITING FOR AN ADDRESS)
3rd Prize: Summerkc (prize sent)
3rd Prize: Altbier (prize to be sent soon pending additional acquisitons  )
3rd Prize: DaKlugs (WAITING FOR AN ADDRESS)
3rd Prize: Msfloydp (prize sent)

Me count goodly.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> ONCE AGAIN IN ORDER:
> 
> 1st Prize: Icehog3 (prize sent)
> 2nd Prize: SeanGAR (prize sent)
> ...


Just waiting on JustayoungMC now!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Just waiting on JustayoungMC now!


dang.. I was gonna tell you to send me Dave's since he was trying to CHEAT!! LOL... thanks for the contest Jeof!! It was alot of fun! Once you start, you can't stop.. a very addictive game.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> LOL... thanks for the contest Jeof!! It was alot of fun! Once you start, you can't stop.. a very addictive game.


Glad everyone enjoyed it. Seemed like a good idea at the time ... little did I know the madness that would ensue!

I'm still waiting on JustayoungMCs addy so that he can get his well-deserved prize. The rest of you should have your prizes in hand very shortly.

If he doesn't reply soon, maybe I'll hold another haiku contest to win his sticks. :r

Remember, I'm counting on you all to give me some honest reviews on the home-rolled product, good or bad. I've sampled a few of them and can honestly say that I didn't hate any and REALLY enjoyed some.

One last one:

CONGRATULATIONS!
Your haiku skills served you well.
Enjoy your cigars!

JMV


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Glad everyone enjoyed it. Seemed like a good idea at the time ... little did I know the madness that would ensue!
> 
> I'm still waiting on JustayoungMCs addy so that he can get his well-deserved prize. The rest of you should have your prizes in hand very shortly.
> 
> ...


awesome.  I am honored....

was away for a few days.

Ill glady PM you


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Holy Frijoles
Nice bunch of smokes came today
Thanks for the contest!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

OMG Jeof!! Thank you sooooo much!!! I got my package today and I absolutely positively LOVE the Hoboken baseball GAR! I can honestly say it'll never get smoked. It'll get shown to everyone and noted that it came from a GREAT BOTL but it won't be lit, it's WAY too kewl! Thank you for the PB Cigar and the La Rosa Cubana also, they'll get smoked. I have to run to work now but I'll have Frank take a picture tonight and post it sometime tomorrow. Thank you again!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You have defintitely made my humidor very happy!! Thank you for the great set of smokes, I can't even decide what to try first (after a couple days rest, anyway). Your contest was an inspired idea, and I am humbled by the fine set of stogies that you bestowed upon me! As my humi gets a little more diverse, I hope I can come up with an idea half as cool as yours to pass a few around!!
Thanks again....hog.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Enjoy them everyone! 

And for those of you who haven't gotten your packages yet, hang in there, they're a'comin'.

Again, just give me some honest feedback when you get to smokin' them. And thanks to everyone for some good haiku-ing!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> OMG Jeof!! Thank you sooooo much!!! I got my package today and I absolutely positively LOVE the Hoboken baseball GAR! I can honestly say it'll never get smoked. It'll get shown to everyone and noted that it came from a GREAT BOTL but it won't be lit, it's WAY too kewl! Thank you for the PB Cigar and the La Rosa Cubana also, they'll get smoked. I have to run to work now but I'll have Frank take a picture tonight and post it sometime tomorrow. Thank you again!!


Anita,

I figured you'd enjoy that one since you asked for the NY Yankees band oh so long ago. Now I just gotta get my hands on a football shaped one for the Dallas Cowboys band I made for Frank. 

JMV


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Holy Frijoles
> Nice bunch of smokes came today
> Thanks for the contest!


The contest's OVER
Please stop with the darned haikus
They eat at my brain

:r


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Now I just gotta get my hands on a football shaped one for the Dallas Cowboys band I made for Frank.
> 
> JMV


Wouldn't ya know it ...

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Daily/CA_Daily_News/0,2342,949,00.html


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok I'm not 100% on where this thread goes........but I moved here to be safe. Sry if this is wrong IHT, feel free to move it back to WCL if you feel thats where it should be LOL


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

OK, the last of the prizes are going out tomorrow. Altbier, that'd be yours. Sorry it took so long, but I tried to hoof it as quickly as possible to get everything collected for ya!

DaKlugs and JustayoungMC, you should have yours if not tomorrow, then the day after.

*whew*

JMV

P.S. Oh moderator types ... would a separate CONTESTS section be something to think about? Just a thought ... but then again, I'm kinda loopy from the paint fumes.


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

Received the smokes today. 

Will hopefully get at one tonight: Ill write up about it if i do.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Wouldn't ya know it ...
> 
> http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Daily/CA_Daily_News/0,2342,949,00.html


 :r geeeesh.. what next?? What about a basketball cigar? Could be a contest for whoever picks the winner of March madness... LMAO!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> OK, the last of the prizes are going out tomorrow. Altbier, that'd be yours. Sorry it took so long, but I tried to hoof it as quickly as possible to get everything collected for ya!
> 
> DaKlugs and JustayoungMC, you should have yours if not tomorrow, then the day after.
> 
> ...


Hey there!
Wine and beer get shipped out tomorrow.
What you are getting:
My 2 year old blackberry wine
a bottle of Merlot
Christmas Spice beer
Pumpkin ale
and a few others.

Sorry I didnt get them in the mail sooner, I just got back to Richmond to find I had no internet(cable company never buried my line and I think my 3 year old broke the cable playing with it). I finally signed up for free hours with AOL dialup (very painful) just so I could check my mail and catch up here.

Cheers!

Hopefully have DSL hooked up tomorrow
George


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> Cheers!
> 
> George


George,

CHEERS INDEED!

Much thanks! I'm sure I'll enjoy every drop.

And in your mailbox tomorrow should be a hefty box that oughta keep you in a thick cloud of smoke for a few days.  Enjoy!

JMV

P.S. I hope your internet woes get resolved post haste!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

FINALLY ... I tell you FINALLY I get around to smoking one of the beautiful looking cigars that CIGma sent to me for placing in this contest. This cigar was from Hoboken. I'll tell you what, this was one of the nicest looking cigars that I have ever had. Beautiful oily rosada wrapper (corojo actually), uncut foot and big piggy tail head. I think this one is called "knots", number 27 if you can see at the bottom of this link.

http://www.hobokencigar.com/services.html

I snipped both sides and sparked her up. My, I was quite impressed with the smoke, on the mild-medium side but the burn and draw were perfect and I never had to purge it. THANKS Cigma for letting me try this one!! I'll get on the other ones as time permits.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm very glad you liked it! And thanks for playing my silly game! Enjoy the rest! (I hope ...)


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Smoked the PB Cuban tonight - looked like their Presidente model. 

Construction is immaculate. Burn and draw were problem free ... I wish all of my smokes were this good.

Mild taste, apears mostly or all Dominican. This is a cigar for you if you like them mild. I usually smoke Nicaraguans but I liked the change in pace.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Smoked the PB Cuban tonight - looked like their Presidente model.
> 
> Construction is immaculate. Burn and draw were problem free ... I wish all of my smokes were this good.
> 
> Mild taste, apears mostly or all Dominican. This is a cigar for you if you like them mild. I usually smoke Nicaraguans but I liked the change in pace.


I have been saving mine for a special day, I promise to do a review for it soon Jeof.

I placed them in my more fancy humidor and they are waiting patiently.

I saw this thread com back up and I was excited that haiku was back! Oh well.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

SeanGar,

Thanks so much for reviewing! I'm glad you haven't encountered a rocket as of yet! *crossing my fingers*

The PB Cubans are definitely my fave of the locals here. Just an all around solid smoke with a nice flavor that lingers but not in a bad way.

Enjoy!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> I have been saving mine for a special day, I promise to do a review for it soon Jeof.
> 
> I placed them in my more fancy humidor and they are waiting patiently.
> 
> I saw this thread com back up and I was excited that haiku was back! Oh well.


George,

No rush on reviewing at all! Hopefully, you'll enjoy them when you do finally get around to them.

In related news, I broke open your Ruby Red and sampled it tonight. I must give you many props on your product! I have yet to crack open a bottle that I didn't like. The Spearmint Ale was great and so was the Godzilla! You're 4 for 4 so far ...

Once I have more time on my hands again (up to Grace of course) I'll revive the haiku thread and see if I can't scrounge up some serious prizes.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll donate libations as a prize.


----------

